# Cross slide rotary table



## OldMachinist (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's my latest acquisition that I really couldn't pass up at $175 plus a tank of gas.
Advance Products Corp. A-11 cross slide rotary table. Heavy USA made iron.





I've already been asked by the little woman what I need it for and I said I don't but I might someday.:secrethandshake:


----------



## jam (Jul 12, 2014)

nice find


----------



## Walsheng (Jul 12, 2014)

I am going to go all "back in the day" on you.
Building injection molds in a small shop back in the 70's, before we could afford CNC (or NC for that matter), we used those all the time.  It was called profiling and you would be amazed on what we could do.  We built molds for camera parts for Polaroid, computer keyboard parts for people like Digital and Wang. Boy, talk about a list of dead companies!
There is quite a bit you can accomplish, just use your imagination.

John


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY2WIFGQttE

try this.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 13, 2014)

Web page not available.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 13, 2014)

Walsheng said:


> I am going to go all "back in the day" on you.
> Building injection molds in a small shop back in the 70's, before we could afford CNC (or NC for that matter), we used those all the time.  It was called profiling and you would be amazed on what we could do.  We built molds for camera parts for Polaroid, computer keyboard parts for people like Digital and Wang. Boy, talk about a list of dead companies!
> There is quite a bit you can accomplish, just use your imagination.
> 
> John




Oh I'm very familiar with what can be done on one as I also started out in this trade before CNC. I just don't have anything right now that I need it for.
I tried to talk myself out of buying it for a week and hoped that someone that needed it would but it just sat there saying buy me before a scrapper gets me.


----------



## Senna (Jul 13, 2014)

You did very very well at $175.
I've had three different CSRT's but never an Advance.
The Palmgren just isn't in this league but the Troyke units are very nice indeed.
Very similar to the Advance.

As for need, it's just another RT until you need that cross slide motion.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes just another rotary table to go on the shelf with the 12" Yuasa rotary that has a digital read out.


----------



## Senna (Jul 14, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Yes just another rotary table to go on the shelf with the 12" Yuasa rotary that has a digital read out.



That is one very nice Yausa RT there! Haven't seen one like that before.
At $175 though you really couldn't, in good conscience, pass up the Advance.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 14, 2014)

IMHO the sliding table _over_ the rotating table offers a lot more flexibility than a plain RT: actually you add another 2 axes to your machine (I don't know which letters they could get :biggrin, and you'll save clamping time for working on off-center parts.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Would any of you fine gentlemen have in pictures of things made on one of these? I have seen a few for great prices I just aint sure what I would do with it. Can these be used with dividing plates?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't have any pictures of anything I've made in the past with one as that was way before digital cameras. But envision cutting the o-ring groove in this water pump cover without a CNC machine. 




I know this one was cast in but I'm just trying to show an example of the types of complex shapes that can be done on a cross slide rotary table.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Thats what I was looking for. Thank you. I like it


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 14, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Would any of you fine gentlemen have in pictures of things made on one of these? I have seen a few for great prices I just aint sure what I would do with it. Can these be used with dividing plates?



I used my RT to make a Christmas present for my wife.  Does that count? :biggrin:





-Ron


----------



## Andre (Jul 14, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> I used my RT to make a Christmas present for my wife.  Does that count? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!

Why do you need a rotary table on a X Y slide? Whats wrong with the mill table? I must be missing something.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 14, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Thats what I was looking for. Thank you. I like it



Here is another example of a curve which can be done with a sliding/turning table without to unclamp the piece, from the Autocad manual: http://docs.autodesk.com/CIV3D/2014...C7-DC3595B22871.htm,topicNumber=CUGd30e117605 
I remember when I made those multiple curves by hand, while designing roads… nobody ever crashed in my curves, not even with a 3-wheels Ape Piaggio!


----------



## Letsgobowhunting (Jul 14, 2014)

The quote for the day "i don't but I might". I am going to use that on my wife tonight at the store.

i have a 8" rotary table and i bought a lathe compound slide at an estate sale that i thought i could set up to achieve the same motion as your new tool. I have not done it yet. 

Nice piece.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 14, 2014)

what happened to the other post thats missing?


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 14, 2014)

What post is missing.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Maybe I have the wrong thread but I could have sworn Andre asked something along the lines of "what can x/y on roto do that the mill it's self cant" or something to that effect.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 14, 2014)

Post #15 is still there.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 15, 2014)

I must have bumped my dang head. Sorry about that.  No one else has answered him so I'll add a thought that popped into my head when Marco mentioned added axis.... Maybe place the table on a angle so it can move at a 45 or what ever you like. Although I guess the roto would allow that by it's self.


----------



## dan12 (Jul 15, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Here's my latest acquisition that I really couldn't pass up at $175 plus a tank of gas.
> Advance Products Corp. A-11 cross slide rotary table. Heavy USA made iron.
> 
> View attachment 79993
> ...








you are a prepper !:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
\\


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 15, 2014)

Andre said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Why do you need a rotary table on a X Y slide? Whats wrong with the mill table? I must be missing something.



Think about the example water pump cover I posted. With a cross slide rotary table you can clamp it to the table 1 time, then move the cross slides until the center of the arc is centered on the rotary axis, then position the milling machine and rotary axis's to put the cutter at the start of the arc, plunge the cutter to depth and cut the arc with the rotary axis the required degrees. Reposition the cross slides to the next arc center and repeat.

I hope that makes sense since I just woke up and the brain is still fuzzy.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe a graphical example is better…




Put the center in A and mill the blue arc.
Then slide the table until the center is in B, and mill the green arc.
Then slide the table until the center is in C, and mill the red arc.
All this without to unclamp the part you are milling, as it would be required by a plain rotary table.
Of course this would be superseded by a CNC machine… but with a cost far higher than that of your cross slide rotary table!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 15, 2014)

When you move the mill table the center of rotation stays the same on your part.The cross slide table moves the part away from center of rotation. Basically A cross slide RT alowes you to reposition the part on the RT with out unclamping.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 15, 2014)

DING DING DING. I see it now. I had to go look at the pics again and see the top is on the cross slide and not the bottom. Yea thats pretty awesome there.


----------



## Millbo (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nice find!


----------

